# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سنجش : نمرات ترمیم معدل در گزینش نهایی اعمال خواهد شد، جای نگرانی نیست!!!

## Janvaljan

*

توضیحات رئیس سازمان سنجش پیرامون ترمیم معدل برخی داوطلبان کنکور/ جای نگرانی نیست*



*



برخی  داوطلبان کنکور که بر اساس اعلام وزارت آموزش و پرورش برای ترمیم معدل  اقدام کردند نگران وضعیت اعمال شدن معدل جدید در گزینش نهایی کنکور هستند  که

رئیس سازمان سنجش با ارائه توضیحاتی اعلام کرد: جای نگرانی برای این  داوطلبان نیست.*


              به گزارش خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  با توجه به تاثیر مثبت معدل در نتیجه کنکور، وزارت آموزش و پرروش اعلام  کرد کسانی که در سال‌های قبل 

سال سوم دبیرستان را گذرانده‌ و در کنکور  امسال قصد شرکت دارند، می‌توانند دوباره در امتحانات شرکت کنند تا معدلشان  ترمیم شود.


*داوطلبانی که برای ترمیم معدل خود اقدام کردند منتظر  بودند تا معدل جدید را در سایت سازمان سنجش ببینند ولی همچنان معدل قبلی  

مورد تائید سازمان  سنجش  قرار گرفت ک ه این داوطلبان در تماس با خبرگزاری فارس  بسیار ابراز نگرانی کردند که به همین منظور در 

گفت‌وگویی با ابراهیم خدایی  رئیس سازمان سنجش، چگونگی وضعیت این داوطلبان را جویا شدیم.*


خدایی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  گفت: در بحث ترمیم معدل، وزارت آموزش و پرورش فرآیند را انجام داده ولی  سازمان سنجش و 

شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اطلاعی از این موضوع نداشته است و  حتی آیین‌نامه را هم نداشتیم، اواخر خردادماه که بحث ترمیم معدل مطرح شد  نامه‌ای 

به وزارت آموزش و پرورش زدیم که ساز و کار و نحوه  اجرای این موضوع  را برای ما ارسال کنند که آیین‌نامه را فرستادند و پس از آزمون اطلاعت  رسمی تحت 

عنوان ترمیم معدل به ما ندادند.


وی افزود: سازمان سنجش این مساله را پیش‌بینی نکرده  بود و پس از آزمون ما با این مساله مواجه شدیم ولی به دلیل اینکه تاثیر  معدل در گزینش نهایی تاثیر 

مثبت است جای نگرانی نیست.


* خدایی اظهار داشت: حتی اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی برخی  داوطلبان کنکور که امسال پیش‌دانشگاهی را گذراندند نیز به موقع نرسیده و  قرار 

شد کد سوابق* *تحصیلی را بگیرند تا تاثیر مثبت در گزینش نهایی برایشان  اعمال شود.*


*وی ادامه داد: با توجه به صحبت‌هایی که با مسؤولان  وزارت آموزش و پرورش داشتیم قرار شد تمام معدل‌ها را به من ارسال کنند تا  در 

شورای سنجش و پذیرش مطرح کنیم که قبل از گزینش نهایی مشکل برطرف می‌شود و  با توجه به تاثیر مثبت معدل در گزینش نهایی جانی نگرانی نیست.*


انتهای پیام/

----------


## alis

یه سوال کی معلوم میشه که 96 مثبته یا قطعی؟ که بچه ها بخوان برن ثبت نام کنن برا ترمیم؟ اصلا امسال ترمیم هست؟

----------


## dorsa20

> یه سوال کی معلوم میشه که 96 مثبته یا قطعی؟ که بچه ها بخوان برن ثبت نام کنن برا ترمیم؟ اصلا امسال ترمیم هست؟



معدل خوب یا بد اولویت اول شما کنکور هست !!!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mpaarshin

یعنی میگه چون تاثیر مثبته احتمال اینگه اصن تاثثر ندیم هست به هرحال تاثیر مثبته دیگه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

منی که دیپلم مجددد تجربی نوشتم. درسهای زیادری رو جز زمین و زیست و ریاضی تطبیق زدم. تکلیفم چیه؟ نمرات تطبیقی ارسال میشه؟ یا بدون تاثیر معدل میشم من تو اون درسا؟

----------

